# Help! Attic Finds! 19?? Western Flyer, and 1950 Schwinn



## mismith (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello,
My name is Michael and I am a Rust Collector and an avid Cyclist. I mostly collect Gas and Oil items, ie gas pumps, porcelain signs, etc. I also am a Cyclist and have always loved bikes. I never really gave much thought about antique bikes but thought they were all really cool. I guess it was bound to happen that I would eventually find an old bike or two to play with. I hope you experts out there can tell me what I have because I know very little. I got these 2 from a friend of mines attic. He didn't know a whole lot either and I traded him some rust for rust. The first one is an old skip tooth Western Flyer ser. # A60059. I have no idea how to date it. The second one is a Schwinn Black Phantom ser # G044915 and I believe it is a 1950. I have some questions I hope you can answer and here's what I do know.

Western Flyer I think is a Super? Wrong Headlight, rear fender looks like it's too short, possibly cut off at brace? It looks too good though and matches the front but the front does appear to come down further. Can someone tell me if these fenders look right? Looks to be original paint. Can someone help me find the correct original Headlight for it? I think the kick stand is all wrong? Let me know and can you help me find the correct one if this one is wrong?

Phantom is pretty obvious, It's missing a lot but I will get it back together I hope. I know it has the wrong seat, missing and wrong fenders, missing rack, tank is shot, possibly wrong grips, I think I will have to replace the crank arm as well. The side that is missing the pedal is badly stripped. Then someone welded a pedal in at one time on the back side. I know a machinist could most likely fix it but might not be worth the trouble. Is there anyone who has the correct crank arm in good cond. that they would sell me? I want to keep it original and kinda ratty looking. I would love to have a good tank that still looks old and same for the fenders, etc. I have no key for the fork, how do you address that issue? I hope you all enjoy the pics. and I greatly appreciate any and all comments, info., suggestions, leads on parts, etc. I have many more pics. I can post if needed. Tell me what I have and what you think!

Thanks!


----------



## mismith (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's the Phantom.


----------



## pedaling pete (Feb 19, 2010)

Im guessing 1948.  Is the western Flyer badge screwed or riveted on? Also is the chain guard wired at the back and look original to the bike? Ive seen seen a couple of Hiawathas with the rear short fender. The ribbed light have patience. You need batt operated one. The SUPER had turn signals in rear rack with switch mounted on top tube.Should be 2 holes to mount switch. Anyone know if there were diff modes\ls of the super?


----------



## mismith (Feb 19, 2010)

Western Flyer Tag is riveted onto head tube, chain guard has a bracket at back that goes in behind the drop out bracket and a small bolt holds it. It most definitely looks original to the bike. I looked closely again and I don't think the fender was cut. It matches thes front too perfectly just shorter than a few I have seen. I see no holes for turn signals, the rack and tail light look original to me. I hope someone can identify the model and a year of mfg.

Thanks so much!


----------



## pedaling pete (Feb 19, 2010)

Mike Western Flyer.I have 6-7 of them. Wald 
kickstand -Great riding bikes.12 miles in hour is a great workout I put atwood kickstand  much stronger . DONT HAVE TO WOrry about drop and pedal hit.Bike has a nice set of rims.Wait and someone will part one out. Parts are hard to find.
 25 years to complete six SUPERS! I completed to in one swap meet


----------



## pedaling pete (Feb 19, 2010)

Cleveland Welding


----------



## ChadB (Feb 19, 2010)

The Western Flyer is the same bike as my Roadmaster, except yours is original and mine was a frame that I pieced together with more or less correct parts. Mine is a '49 according to Phil


----------



## chriscokid (Feb 19, 2010)

sorry i can't help you out ... but the  bikes are nice.... i like the western flyer.... it looks good just the way it is.. you must of had some pretty cool rust to get those bikes


----------



## mismith (Feb 20, 2010)

I actually don't have much at all in the bikes. I traded an old very badly beat up and faded Sinclair HC gas sign which was a duplicate anyway and an old RR sign. I had 4 RR signs and already had an almost mint 4' HC Sinclair sign. I think I did pretty well. I wouldn't have made that trade had it been the other way around.


----------



## mismith (Feb 20, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the kick stand is right or not on the Western Flyer? It is too long and tips the bike over too far the other way when down and won't hold it up. If it's right then it must be bent but doesn't appear to be. I thought this bike should have had a drop stand originally?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 20, 2010)

Are your tires inflated?  Often the kickstand wont work until the tires have the right amount of air.  It is a cool kick stand it may or may not be original, but I don't think the bike came with a dropstand.  Adjusting the angle that the stand is mounted to the bike sometimes helps, making sure it is square to the frame.  Bending it should be a last resort, but don't bend it while on the frame.


----------



## ChadB (Feb 20, 2010)

The kickstand does look wrong, but as far as a drop stand, the bike is too new for that. I'm guessing it's '49-51 or so..I had the same exact bike, only badged as a Hawthorne, and it was a '51. 

To my knowledge, bikes old enough to have had drop stands would have "ears" on the rear dropouts for the dropstand to bolt to. Your dropouts are the same as my bike.


----------



## mismith (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep, even if the tires were up it's still too long of a stand, not for this bike. If anyone recognizes what it's for and needs it let me know. I will have to find the right one for it. Is there not a serial # list somewhere to date this A60059 Western Flyer?


----------



## ChadB (Feb 20, 2010)

Just call Memory Lane Classics, tell them you have a CWC built straight bar Western Flyer, and they'll get you the right kickstand.


----------



## pedaling pete (Feb 20, 2010)

If someone could post page 126 of book last western flyer I think you will see your bike-Christmas 1948.  I also notice two tank designs (not counting horn locations)  two screws  that screw into tank half - and like your bike rear screw 2 piece.


----------



## pedaling pete (Feb 20, 2010)

Is one of those tires a davis deluxe?


----------



## chriscokid (Feb 20, 2010)

i don't have the knowledge but i know some cable  members are pretty swift when it comes to old bikes like that... but to me it looks like it would fit the time period  i would leave it and just bend it a little ... it also looks easy to work on... real vintage stuff


----------



## mismith (Feb 22, 2010)

The back tire is a Davis Deluxe. Is that something significant? Rare?


----------



## pedaling pete (Feb 22, 2010)

Davis deluxe tires were sold by western auto and were an original tire too that era bike


----------

